# Money



## WheretoGoHmm (Feb 28, 2012)

If someone was to move out of the house... Would we then split our money 50/50 at that point? What is the simplest & fairest way to handle the financial side of things once someone moves out? Lets say everything is marital property, we both have equal jobs, and no kids, and the only reason for divorce is we can't get along.... and 80K in our bank accounts.. would we just take $40K each... and then decide on how to split the equity in the house later once the divorce is finalized.. could be 6 months to 1 year before divorce..because some states require you need to be separated for a certain period of time before you can actual divorce. And we both need money in the mean time.. 

Thanks!


----------



## Couleur (Apr 4, 2012)

You could start there, but that won't be the way the assets will be split in the long run.

Ultimately, you will be splitting the equity in the house as well as your savings, retirement accounts, cars, etc. So, when it is time to divorce if one of you stays in the house, that person will owe the other person 50% of the equity in the house, which would reduce their share of the savings.


----------



## Back & Forth (Feb 27, 2012)

Couleur said:


> You could start there, but that won't be the way the assets will be split in the long run.
> 
> Ultimately, you will be splitting the equity in the house as well as your savings, retirement accounts, cars, etc. So, when it is time to divorce if one of you stays in the house, that person will owe the other person 50% of the equity in the house, which would reduce their share of the savings.


Thank you!... whom ever keeps the house will be out alot of cash because we have more in equity than we do in liquid assets.


----------

